# BIG green EGG / How much did you pay?



## Fishermon

How much did you pay for your BGE? 

Thinking upgrading to a Large one and I was just wondering what kind of deals / packages there are out there. I know OUTCAST will have them on its annual SALE and all, but just wanted to see if other DEALERS will do the same (price match) or better. Thanks.

I found this (pic) huge egg on the net...is there such thing out there to the gral. public? and if so, how much do you think this monster sells for... lol...wow!


----------



## Jason

I believe that the pic was a display....I've seen it before. It would take 4 bags of coal to fill that joker up!!!! Not to mention the lid would need a pulley system to get that joker up!!!


----------



## Fishermon

::<<the lid would need a pulley system to get that joker up!!!::>>


Thats right...some kind of hydraulic set up i'd say....can you imagine 'burping' that thing?....


----------



## Jason

Fishermon said:


> ::<<the lid would need a pulley system to get that joker up!!!::>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right...some kind of hydraulic set up i'd say....can you imagine 'burping' that thing?....



Wouldn't hurt me....already bald!!! hahaha


----------



## kmerr80

Make sure your homeowners insurance is up to date:thumbup:


----------



## kelly1

Fishermon said:


> How much did you pay for your BGE?
> 
> Thinking upgrading to a Large one and I was just wondering what kind of deals / packages there are out there. I know OUTCAST will have them on its annual SALE and all, but just wanted to see if other DEALERS will do the same (price match) or better. Thanks.
> 
> I found this (pic) huge egg on the net...is there such thing out there to the gral. public? and if so, how much do you think this monster sells for... lol...wow!


If you get one call me. I wanna to see how you burp it from 20 ft away.


----------



## reyesm275

Fort Storage on Avalon had the best prices when I bought my large. I believe right at $600.


----------



## Fishermon

<<"If you get one call me. I wanna to see how you burp it from 20 ft away."">>

'I' would be at least 20' away you may wanna be a good 80'... just to be safe....


----------



## Telum Pisces

Get with Sky at Escambia Electric. He's usually been the best price within the local area.


----------



## Hot Reels

That may be the new XXL. It is coming out this year and will be aprox 2x the size of the XL. That looks a bit big though. They do have a foam show egg called Eggzilla that I have only seen once, but I remember it being bigger than the one above.
As far as price goes Egg has instituted a statewide set minimum selling price so everybody should be the same. That being said at Escambia Electric we are offering superior customer service and doing free assembly and free delivery in the Pcola area, We will also price match any legitimate price. We are also about to kick off out customer loyalty program.
Reyesm how long ago did you get yours? That price it had to have been many years ago.
Feel free to call with any questions or to pre order a XXL 850-432-1577


----------



## SHatten

Lots of good info regarding Escambia Electric for your egg. Not sure how big of a rush your in to pick one up but I got mine at the "Smokin in the Square" BBQ cook off last year at Seville Square. Pinch a Penny was doing a special for display models while they were cooking and doing demo. Got a pretty good deal for a large egg,nest, bag of charcoal and Dizzy Dust seasoning. I think it was in the spring when the event was held. Might check to see if they are doing it again.


----------



## Randy M

If that thing is real you could buy a house or maybe even a 45 foot Bertram cheaper!


----------



## Paymaster

Burping that thing could be hazzardous to yer health!:yes:


----------



## WhyMe

I have seen this before...you can cook a whole Angus Cow on that BGE.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ironman172

Jason said:


> Wouldn't hurt me....already bald!!! hahaha


Bye Bye..... eye brawls


----------



## SHatten

SHatten said:


> Lots of good info regarding Escambia Electric for your egg. Not sure how big of a rush your in to pick one up but I got mine at the "Smokin in the Square" BBQ cook off last year at Seville Square. Pinch a Penny was doing a special for display models while they were cooking and doing demo. Got a pretty good deal for a large egg,nest, bag of charcoal and Dizzy Dust seasoning. I think it was in the spring when the event was held. Might check to see if they are doing it again.


FYI...just saw on WEAR that the "Smokin in the Square" is this weekend.You might go down and look to see if the Pinch a Penny folks have a display and are doing some cooking. You might be able to get a deal.


----------

